# Top Ten single AA Flashlights of 2015



## EDCstuff (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are a handful of the best AA lights I've found for EDC priced high to low. This list should have something for everyone but let me know if there are any you think I missed!

Coast HP1 - 220 lumens - $9.99
ThruNite Saber 1A - 169 lumens - $25.95
ThruNite T10S  - 208 lumens - $39.95
EagleTac D25A Mini  - 179 lumens - $40.67
Fenix LD12 – 125 lumens - $48.00
ThruNite Neutron AA – 408 lumens - $49.95
Olight S15 – 280 lumens - $49.95
FOURSEVENS Quark AA – 109 lumens - $63.00
Zebralight SC52 L2 – 285 Lumens - $64.00
XENO E03 V3 – 460 lumens - $84.20

For a full list of the Top Ten AA lights, check this out!
If you like CR123As, you may find this post interesting as well


----------



## D6859 (Apr 1, 2015)

How about Armytek Partner A1 ? It has changed so much from the 1st gen version I've got...
Or Thrunite Archer 1A ? It seems like a really decent 1AA flashlight with tail clicky.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 1, 2015)

These deserve a place on your list:

EagleTac D25A Clicky
L3 Illumination L10 and L10C (Nichia 219 Versions)
Nitecore SRT3


----------



## LedTed (Apr 1, 2015)

Amelia said:


> These deserve a place on your list:
> 
> EagleTac D25A Clicky
> L3 Illumination L10 and L10C (Nichia 219 Versions)
> Nitecore SRT3



Nice additions Amelia,

I also like to add the NiteCore D11.2.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 1, 2015)

The Xeno E03s are closer to $30-$33 depending on tint.

Chris


----------



## osef (Apr 2, 2015)

Favorite 1XAA: Malkoff MDC AA ~$99

You might also consider the Sunwayman V11R in neutral tint. Can be used as 1XAA with an extension (included in some packages).


----------



## 1DaveN (Apr 2, 2015)

I got the Fenix LD09 instead of the LD12. I wanted the smaller size, and I don't use modes as a rule. If I were more interested in being able to switch modes easily, the LD12 UI would have won me over.


----------



## wjv (Apr 7, 2015)

Spark SG-5


----------



## H.J.M. (Apr 7, 2015)

Where on the Internet did you acquire a coast hp1 for $9.99.?

$40 everywhere I looked.


----------



## Dave D (Apr 7, 2015)

H.J.M. said:


> Where on the Internet did you acquire a coast hp1 for $9.99.?
> 
> $40 everywhere I looked.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IEMUOWU/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## chiphead (Apr 7, 2015)

Photon/Proton Pro!


----------



## Torpedo (Apr 7, 2015)

Fenix E12


----------



## experimentjon (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty crazy to see that the Quark AA is basically unchanged from when I bought my first one so many years ago when I was just starting to get into flashlights. Looks like lumen output for the competition has gone through the roof in the meantime for AA lights (460 from a single AA cannot be safe!)...but I love that the Quark still remains relevant.


----------



## Whiskers (Apr 13, 2015)

I’ve owned the Fenix LD12 for a few weeks and its become my ‘go to’ light for anything. By anything I mean when I actually need a flashlight to do a task and not one with bells and whistles to play with for fun. 

I’d been EDC’ing the Fenix PD35 for a while which is my favorite 18650/ cr123 flashlight bar none yet recently decided to swap it out for the LD12 as my latest daily carry because it has ample lumens and run time to suit my daily routines and is less than half the weight and size of the PD35. Also I just love being able to use a single AA in the LD12 which are far more common to find than the 18650s and CR123s of the PD35. I’m not a fan of carrying extra batteries and trying to find uncommon ones on the high street is often met with: 


*Shopkeeper:* _“Dude what?” _


*Me:* _“It’s a battery its God damn battery!”_


*Shopkeeper:* _“Battery? We got AAs and AAAs. No CR123s!”_


I’m feeling that first spark of genuine flashlight love again! Highly recommended Fenix. Probably my favorite flashlight brand. Exciting times for EDC’ers. All I need now is to find a pocket tent.


----------



## reppans (Apr 13, 2015)

experimentjon said:


> Pretty crazy to see that the Quark AA is basically unchanged from when I bought my first one so many years ago when I was just starting to get into flashlights. Looks like lumen output for the competition has gone through the roof in the meantime for AA lights (460 from a single AA cannot be safe!)...but I love that the Quark still remains relevant.



Smoke and mirrors and apples and oranges, I own many of the lights and have a light box. The specs listed above are all over the map - some are on 14500s, some are LED lumens, some are weaker XPG2 versions, and most are manufacturer exaggeration. Apples to apples, the lights are far more similar than their specs would suggest - well, except the Neutron, that will do 700+ on an IMR14500.


----------



## WickedServant (Apr 13, 2015)

Suggestion for list: 

Nitecore SENS AA ($26)




Edit: had mentioned Nitecore MT1A but there are already flashlights in the list of the same pricing ($38)


----------



## markr6 (Apr 13, 2015)

Since it's pretty early in 2015, I'm hoping the Zebralight SC5 ($69) will be a contender after some reviews.


----------



## more_vampires (Apr 13, 2015)

Whiskers said:


> All I need now is to find a pocket tent.



http://www.jakpak.com/home.aspx
You're welcome. I am helpful. I'm just suffering "awesome lighting device withdrawal." I have no fix in sight and it's kind of sad.

Yes, I am a gadget person.


----------



## Whiskers (Apr 14, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> http://www.jakpak.com/home.aspx
> You're welcome. I am helpful. I'm just suffering "awesome lighting device withdrawal." I have no fix in sight and it's kind of sad.
> 
> Yes, I am a gadget person.



Holy God it looks like a body bag! I don’t fancy getting in one of those for the night I might end up a fridge at the morgue or some passing trekkers may throw me off the side of a mountain "Hey look at the dude in the body bag lets tie him upside down to a tree"

Fast forwarding the vid to 2:40 says it all really!


----------



## UnderPar (Apr 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Since it's pretty early in 2015, I'm hoping the Zebralight SC5 ($69) will be a contender after some reviews.



Plus 1 to this. Hope this will hit the market soon!


----------



## mccririck (Apr 15, 2015)

LED Lenser P5.2 deserves a mention.


----------

